# Best 3d targets??



## FF-Emt Diver (Feb 3, 2012)

I am looking to buy some 3d targets this year to put in the yard, which ones are better? Not looking to break the bank. Would like to keep price at or below $100/target...So McKenzie, Delta, or Rhinehart?? and others I don't know about.

ETA this is for backyard practice for hunting, not 3d competition.


----------



## gcs (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm going to try a few R &W targets. I've been told that they're a really good target. Look them up on the internet.


----------



## BOWROD (Feb 5, 2012)

*targets*



gcs said:


> I'm going to try a few R &W targets. I've been told that they're a really good target. Look them up on the internet.



you will be pleased i have one and think its the best 3d target out there for the money ,i got the series with the replaceable vitals , which are about twice the size of other replacement vitals and were only $25 a piece to replace


----------



## gcs (Feb 6, 2012)

I went up to R & W targets Saturday. I came back with (9) targets. I will be going back soon for more targets, when I get a little more money saved up. I am very pleased with there targets. They all look awesome IMO.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, I'll look into them...


----------



## gcs (Feb 6, 2012)

Here are a few pics of the R & W targets.


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 6, 2012)

*Man*

I   voted rinehart. Easy to pull, durable... heck of a company to boot. 


Hope nobody gets the pants sued off them for this.


Let me fix it. 

All of the target makers listed in the poll are fine choices. Some are more durable than others, some you might as well throw your arrows in the trash after shooting through them a few times,some you have to use a winch and a 2ton truck to pull them out.

Buy one of each and make your own choice.


----------



## flattop (Feb 6, 2012)

matthewsman said:


> I   voted rinehart. Easy to pull, durable... heck of a company to boot.
> 
> 
> Hope nobody gets the pants sued off them for this.
> ...


----------



## Hunter Haven (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## matthewsman (Feb 6, 2012)

*ok for real*

L let me be the first...Delta's suck. They degrade in the sun and fall apart. The sections don't stay together at all and the horns look really fake, even for fake horns.

The Glendel is an overpriced piece of junk. The middle wears out too soon and you'll be shooting thru it quicker than you think. The product used in the kill zone oxidizes and gets slick, especially when wet. Your fletching will be curling up faster than shooting thru a whisker biscuit. Arrow after arrow will be stopped by whatever is behind the target unless you are shooting a kids bow or are inconsistant enough to not wear out the middle.


----------



## kevincox (Feb 6, 2012)

I always liked Mckenzie targets but my favorite for practice is my BLob target. That thing last forever!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 6, 2012)

I voted Delta. I have a Delta 3D river bottom buck that is 3 years old and I shoot year around and it still looks new.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Feb 7, 2012)

kevincox said:


> I always liked Mckenzie targets but my favorite for practice is my BLob target. That thing last forever!



Dang it Quickie, looks like a little whackmaster in your avatar.

That 18-1 rinehart is a awesome target


----------



## buckwheat_8 (Feb 7, 2012)

limited expierence but i like the rinehart targets


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Feb 17, 2012)

Just got my Rinehart woodland buck in last night, had to work today so I took it out and shot it a few times in the dark....I really like this target. Got it for $142 shipped from bowhunter superstore.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 17, 2012)

gcs said:


> Here are a few pics of the R & W targets.



Thanks for the pictures. 
I ordered 6 targets from them for TBG, to mix with other targets and get us thru our big State shoot.
Prices were right, and shipping reasonable.

Folks will be shooting these with Recurve, and Longbows. They ought to do just fine. If so, I will look into ordering a whole set.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Feb 18, 2012)

Those R & W targets look nice. I might have to try one out! I think their prices are reasonable too considering once you wear out the insert, you can make the target like new again for $30. Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## gcs (Feb 19, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> Thanks for the pictures.
> I ordered 6 targets from them for TBG, to mix with other targets and get us thru our big State shoot.
> Prices were right, and shipping reasonable.
> 
> ...


----------



## dutchman (Feb 21, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> Thanks for the pictures.
> I ordered 6 targets from them for TBG, to mix with other targets and get us thru our big State shoot.
> Prices were right, and shipping reasonable.
> 
> Folks will be shooting these with Recurve, and Longbows. They ought to do just fine. If so, I will look into ordering a whole set.



While I haven't shot them yet, the R & W targets that Jake mentioned were picked up at a local freight terminal yesterday and I was impressed as soon as I started unpacking them. They look great and appear to be built to last. I can't wait to see how well they hold up under fire.


----------



## bigdawgfan24 (Feb 22, 2012)

whats a good cheap 3d target?


----------



## Lane_H (Feb 22, 2012)

I emailed R&W last week about shipping and still havent heard anything from them. How did yall get in touch with them?


----------



## gcs (Feb 22, 2012)

Here is R&W targets phone# (828) 626-2600.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 23, 2012)

Just call R and W and ask for Russell.


----------



## deerslayer8284 (Mar 15, 2012)

FF-Emt Diver said:


> Just got my Rinehart woodland buck in last night, had to work today so I took it out and shot it a few times in the dark....I really like this target. Got it for $142 shipped from bowhunter superstore.



i just bought my rinhart woodland buck this weekend and  i totally agree with you, ive shot probally 100 shots at it and i love it!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a Rinehart Rhino block with replacement core. It has 3-D deer vitals on two sides and dots on the rest. Its a great target and I like that its easy to carry with me so I can practice anywhere I go.


----------

